# Circuito para adaptar teclado de PC



## ruben_dj (Ene 15, 2009)

Hola! Quiero construir un circuito que adapte mi teclado para que mediante un solo pulsador pueda accionar dos teclas a la vez.

Es decir:
Presionando un pulsador equivaldría a presionar CONTROL + C
Otro pulsador = CONTROL + V
Y tambien de 3 teclas : CONTROL + ALT + A

No sé si debo usar réles o transistores como interrutores o algún otro dispositivo para hacer q una vez pulsada una tecla se cierre el circuito de la siguiente.

O sea: Presiono CONTROL y que esto haga que se cierre el circuito de la tecla C, por ejemplo.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda
Un saludo desde la distancia


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 16, 2009)

hola amigo.

empezando por el principio... un teclado de pc es una matriz.

una matriz que puede tener diversas formas y componentes segun su diseño.

si utilizas reles o llaves o cosas asi se t hara un pequeño problemin y podrias o quemar todo o volverte loco con los ruidos de los reles.

para hacerlo simple. esta matriz por lo general resistiva, envia a un integrado dentro de si, una seria de datos en resistencia. o sea, cada tecla tiene una resisitividad vertical y una horizontal que al pulsar dan una resistencia final.

la conjugacion de teclas viene dada por las uniones de las resistencias finales.

lo q debes hacer es preguntarle a alguien que sepa de informática y de esta manera configurar la pc, para q cuando pulses ciertos botones (del mismo teclado) botones q no uses nunca, la pc reconozca la serie de teclas q vos quieras.

habla con un programador.


----------



## ruben_dj (Feb 9, 2009)

Gracias por la explicación Dj Draco. Pienso que esto se puede hacer con electrónica y sin entrar en programación con optoacopladores en todo caso, como el moc3010, moc 3011, moc3020, moc....
O sino tal vez se pueda hacer adaptando el circuito del teclado, remodelándolo, haciendo una placa de acetato nueva, pero ¿con qué pintarla y como saber si funcionara o afectará las resistencias?¿usar grafito, pintura conductiva?¿sería muy costoso?
O existe quizas algún otro método.
Quisiera que me ayuden por favor
Gracias


----------



## marvel (Feb 10, 2009)

me parece que queres complicarte demasiado la existencia... mejor pensa en lo que dijo DJ Draco.. es la unica ayuda que puedo darte..

Suerte!


----------



## ruben_dj (Feb 11, 2009)

De verdad creen que no hay forma de simular la pulsacion de dos teclas presionando solo una?


----------



## Danbat (Feb 11, 2009)

Siguiendo un ejemplo en mini-itx.com (http://www.mini-itx.com/projects/headunit/), desarmé un teclado algo viejo que tiene tres láminas de acetato (o similar, no soy bueno con los plásticos). Las láminas superior e inferior tienen sendas líneas de contactos, la lámina intermedia solo tiene hoyos que comunican a las otras dos láminas. Al presionar una tecla se empuja una lámina que termina contactando con la otra a través del hoyo de la intermedia.

Todo esto lo controla una pequeña plaqueta con 29 contactos. 14 de estos contactos van a una de las láminas y 15 a la otra. Identificando qué rutas de teclas tiene cada uno de estos contactos permitió saber qué contactos había que unir para lograr simular las teclas. En mi caso adapté esto a una botonera vieja de 5 botones. El primer botón equivale a un SHIFT, por lo que combinando con los otros cuatro se consiguen simular 8 valores (en realidad me las arreglé para que cada botón tuviera tres contactos, así que la cantidad final de valores fue de 27). Como usé interruptores simples agregué una resistencia a cada línea para simular la resistencia de las plantillas, tal como dijo Draco. Para probarlo lo conecté a una PC y era interesante presionar estos botones y ver aparecer letras y números en pantalla.

En cuanto a lo específico que pregunta Ruben, desde ya que las teclas CONTROL, SHIFT y ALT usan líneas separadas entre sí y de las letras, ya que permiten combinatorias. Se puede hacer que al presionar una letra se contacte además las que hagan falta. Es más simple de lo que parece, solo hay que encontrar el teclado correcto. En mi caso desarmé tres hasta que encontré el que servía.


----------



## ruben_dj (Feb 18, 2009)

Gracias Danbat entonces el problema es encontrar cual es el teclado correcto, pero qué características debe tener el teclado correcto?

Y sobre lo que dijo Dj Draco:



> Publicado: 16 Ene 2009, 7:02 am    Asunto:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Seguro que los teclados de pc funcionan con resistencias o tambien hay otras formas, entonces ¿qué significa este link que dice que el microcontrolador hace un rastreo periódico de las teclas http://www.dribin.org/dave/keyboard/html/scanning.html y también http://www.tolaemon.com/otros/tmatriz.htm?

Gracias de antemano[/quote]


----------



## sangreaztk (Feb 18, 2009)

Creo que lo que 'DJ DRACO' hacía refeerencia es que en vez de obtener lo que quieres por medio de modificar hardware, lo hagas con algún lenguaje de programación creando un programilla que se ejecute en segundo plano y haga precisamente lo que quieres.

Y sobre los links que pusiste, esos son ejemplos de teclados matriciales por lo general de 4x4 que son muy utilizados com microcontroladores (como los PICs y AVRs),  y pss en un teclado normal de computadora pueda ser parecido el funcionamiento o a lo mejor es como dice 'DRACO' es cuestion de investigar.

Buena Vibra!


----------



## alarmero (May 7, 2009)

Proba con algun programa tipo "Hot keys". Por ejemplo: Hotkey Genius 2.0 , Hotkey Jumpstart 1.01 , Magic Hotkey , Etc.


----------



## ruben_dj (Ago 1, 2009)

Disculpen por demorar mi respuesta, pero estuve un poco ocupado este tiempo.

Enctonces volviendo al tema, lo que yo no quiero es utilizar un software, de lo que se trata es de hacerlo directamente con el teclado. Debe haber alguna manera de adaptar el teclado, tal vez con optoacopladores, cd4016 - cd4066 o con transistores.

Gracias por su respuesta


----------



## Danbat (Ago 5, 2009)

Adjunto un par de fotos del controlador de teclado que me refiero. No encontré la plantilla de contactos, pero podrán hacerse una idea.


----------



## ruben_dj (Ene 10, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro. En el circuito de abajo uso un transistor que hace las veces de interruptor. Lo que quiero saber es si accionando el pulsador se lograría la pulsación de una tecla de un teclado normal de PC.

Y si es que está correcto, ¿qué transistor me sugieren que use y cuál debería ser el valor de la resistencia R1 (si fuera necesaria)?

Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## pachi2009 (Ene 11, 2010)

Para que queres usar lo que estas proponiendo? si es para programas de dj o de compu dentro de los mismos programas podes configurar lo que queres que haga cada tecla y hay modificadores que por ej. pulsas el shift y te modifica todas las teclas, osea si tenes la tecla "t" minuscula para el play, la w para el cue, etc. al pulsar el shift te queda "T" mayuscula y W y le das otra funcion


----------



## ruben_dj (Mar 8, 2010)

Gracias por todas sus respuestas amigos del foro pero aun no consigo que funcione este pequeño proyecto.

Como les dije, lo que yo quiero es hacer un circuito simple para que al presionar un solo pulsador se simule la pulsación de dos teclas, por ejemplo "CONTROL + V". Para ello armé un circuito con el switch bidireccional CD4016 (que adjunto abajo). Para la alimentación usé los 5V del teclado. Lo que debería suceder es que al apretar el pulsador, se active en la computadora la funcion PEGAR. Al apretar el pulsador la corriente deberia circular hacia el otro contacto de la tecla CONTROL, activando la tecla. Tambien debería circular corriente por la patilla de control del CD4016 y al hacerlo, inmediatamente cerrar los contactos de la tecla "V". De esta manera se activaría la combinación ambas teclas una después de la otra.

Esto es lo ideal pero asi no es como sucede. Muy pocas veces al accionar el pulsador se activa "CONTROL + V", lo que generalmente pasa es que la tecla "V" se acciona sola sin pulsar nada y se escribe repetidas veces. Para ello conecte la patilla de control a tierra mediante la resistencia R, pero tampoco dio resultado. Cuando R es muy alta sucede lo mismo y cuando R es muy baja, al accionar el pulsador la computadora emite un sonido y aparece una ventana de ayuda (como si se hubiera cruzado). Entonces el circuito casi nunca hace su función.

Conecté esos diodos 1N4148 pensanso en evitar el ghosting aunque no sé si serán tan útiles porque con ellos o sin ellos pasa lo mismo.

Como dijo Danbat desarmé el teclado e hice unas mediciones con el multitester en los contactos.

Respecto a lo que me dijiste Pachi2009, justamente lo que yo quiero es configurar dentro del mismo programa lo que quiero que haga cada tecla y luego adaptar el teclado para que las combinaciones de teclas se accionen mediante un solo pulsador.

Bueno muchas gracias de antemano por sus respuestas


----------



## ruben_dj (May 15, 2010)

Hola a todos, sigo probando pero aun no puedo lograr que se simule la secuencia de tipo CONTROL + v. He estado haciendo mediciones en el teclado y he notado que la corriente que circula por las teclas es aproximadamente 1 microamperio, lo cual no sé que implicaciones podría tener. Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar. Salu2.


----------



## sarkochile (Oct 4, 2017)

Hola ruben_dj.
Han pasado años desde tu posteo..
Quiero saber cómo te fue con tu proyecto?
Un abrazo.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 4, 2017)

puede que no te respondan el forista hace meses que no ingresa al foro


----------

